# Silencer?



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

I won a $200 gift card to Sportsman Warehouse and I am thinking of applying to the purchase of a..... 

My local store has a gun in stock that is pretty rare, that I have been wanting for a long time. Ruger American Ranch Rifle, 16" threaded barrel..... in a 6.5 Grendel.

I hunt some small tract lands with close-by houses and homesteads, where it would be nice to have a gun that is as quite as possible. So here is my question.....

How hard is it to buy a silencer for this little gun with a threaded barrel? 



........


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

Well... I search the web... and pricing is ridiculous.... Silencers are twice the cost of a gun......


.......


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I own a suppressor and have been very under impressed by it. It was quite expensive to purchase and I had to go through some federal paperwork, and it's really not all that quiet.
Would not recommend.

As for the Ruger Ranch Rifles, in my experience they are very inaccurate. Would not recommend these either.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

Fishindude said:


> I own a suppressor and have been very under impressed by it. It was quite expensive to purchase and I had to go through some federal paperwork, and it's really not all that quiet.
> Would not recommend.
> 
> As for the Ruger Ranch Rifles, in my experience they are very inaccurate. Would not recommend these either.



Thanks for the info.... The last hour I have been researching and it appears silencers are really effective on .22 LR.... but very disappointing on "Game Rifle" rounds. 

I have decided to scrap this idea.....

Interesting you have a poor opinion of the Ruger Ranch Rifle. I own a Ruger American and it is a tack-driver... I love the rifle.


......


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Silencers are only effective with subsonic ammo. Anything that breaks the sound barrier will make that supersonic crack. I shoot a Ruger Scout rifle with my own hand loaded sub sonic ammo, with a silencer. It sounds like a pump up air rifle. At fifty yards you can't hear it at all. At one hundred yards from a rest, I can keep the shots in a six circle. With a 220 gr subsonic round, it hits like a .45 acp. 

With super sonic ammo, you can't get rid of the crack sound. To anyone at a distance, they will hear the crack but won't be able to tell where it came from. Unless you miss they won't hear it at all. Game animals will often stand there and look around after hearing the crack.

Snipers have a saying, silencers don't make you silent they make you invisible.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

and add 200 dollars to the price of the suppressor for the tax stamp

xbow might be cheaper and quieter 

super sonic is still super sonic and makes noise even if hearing safe 

you can build a decent suppressor for around 100-200 dollars in parts and form 1 it for 200 more 

if your on a budget that may be the way to go 

a suppressed muzzle loader is not an NFA item and requires no stamp that might be an option for you 








SilencerCo Maxim 50 : First-Ever 50-State-Legal Suppressed Muzzleloader


For the 1st time since the National Firearms Act was created, civilians can enjoy suppressed shooting in 50 states with the SilencerCo Maxim 50 muzzleloader




www.ammoland.com


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

also pistol caliber stuff from a longer barrel has less report so if it is shorter range stuff heavy bullet pushed to modest velocity is less "balstie"

if you can shoot 22 center fire , 22hornet can be a good option , you need to poke them in just the right spot but the go down like a dish rag when you do. 

my great grandfather thought 22 hornet was one of the best deer hunting rounds there was didn't waste any meat , half his deer were shot while working int he apple orchard none was very far make 80-90 yards most 25-35 yards meat deer and not trophies it was a fairly new round at the time also.

being good for fox , racoon , and deer , light recoiling very accurate fairly mild report


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> also pistol caliber stuff from a longer barrel has less report so if it is shorter range stuff heavy bullet pushed to modest velocity is less "balstie"
> 
> if you can shoot 22 center fire , 22hornet can be a good option , you need to poke them in just the right spot but the go down like a dish rag when you do.
> 
> ...


The Eskimo's in Alaska really liked the .22 Hornet, used it for everything from rabbit to bear.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Big_John said:


> Thanks for the info.... The last hour I have been researching and it appears silencers are really effective on .22 LR.... but very disappointing on "Game Rifle" rounds.
> 
> I have decided to scrap this idea.....
> 
> ...





muleskinner2 said:


> Silencers are only effective with subsonic ammo. Anything that breaks the sound barrier will make that supersonic crack. I shoot a Ruger Scout rifle with my own hand loaded sub sonic ammo, with a silencer. It sounds like a pump up air rifle. At fifty yards you can't hear it at all. At one hundred yards from a rest, I can keep the shots in a six circle. With a 220 gr subsonic round, it hits like a .45 acp.
> 
> With super sonic ammo, you can't get rid of the crack sound. To anyone at a distance, they will hear the crack but won't be able to tell where it came from. Unless you miss they won't hear it at all. Game animals will often stand there and look around after hearing the crack.
> 
> Snipers have a saying, silencers don't make you silent they make you invisible.


The value in a silencer is pegged to your expectations of it. There really is no comparison between the movie version and the real thing, but they do serve a purpose. I’ve got a dozen in various calibers and do at least 75% of my shooting suppressed.

A super-sonic .308 Win, 338 LM, or even .223 Rem isn’t exactly quiet, but it is a lot more pleasant to shoot. Those calibers will never meet the OSHA hearing-safe level, but I’ll confidently hunt or do some low-volume shooting of any of them without ear protection. When I’m shooting high volume and war ear-pro, it still takes the repetitive concussion out of it.

A sub-sonic .22 or pistol-caliber carbine is sublime to shoot suppressed, but I don’t expect the same noise levels from my hunting rifles so I don’t go in set up for disappointment. If you start with a 10” 5.56 and add a suppressor, you end up with a package about the size of a Title I AR, but the signature of a .22 mag. That’s a worthwhile trade off in my book. Not to mention if that AR is your home defense gun. I’d hate to even think about shooting a .223, of any barrel length, indoors without doubled ear-pro. If I have to resort to firing it indoors, the suppressor will make a huge difference in when my ears stop ringing. 

The only things I don’t put much effort into suppressing are shotguns and pistols. The holster issue, given how you shoot and train with a pistol, makes it of limited utility, and the shotgun silencers I’ve tried don’t seem to do much, while at the same time making the pattern utility of a shotgun less useful.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> The only things I don’t put much effort into suppressing are shotguns and pistols.


A suppressed pistol is a specialty tool, not something most people need for every day carry. Although a suppressed pistol with a light, dedicated to home defense and kept near the bed is very useful indeed.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

muleskinner2 said:


> A suppressed pistol is a specialty tool, not something most people need for every day carry. Although a suppressed pistol with a light, dedicated to home defense and kept near the bed is very useful indeed.


It is, but the worst part of a suppressed pistol is the upset balance. I much prefer a suppressed PCC, something with a stock, and a forward and rearward hand position, for home defense. Because a pistol is held in such a weak position, and usually out from the body, the added 8-12” of suppressor becomes a control liability in a close-quarters fight. Put that same can on a short-barreled or “pistol” B&T APC or a Scorpion, and now you have my interest.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> It is, but the worst part of a suppressed pistol is the upset balance. I much prefer a suppressed PCC, something with a stock, and a forward and rearward hand position, for home defense. Because a pistol is held in such a weak position, and usually out from the body, the added 8-12” of suppressor becomes a control liability in a close-quarters fight. Put that same can on a short-barreled or “pistol” B&T APC or a Scorpion, and now you have my interest.


I have both, and I find the pistol to be handier. Opening doors, moving things, putting on handcuffs. Years ago I trained with both, the pistol was just handier for me.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

muleskinner2 said:


> I have both, and I find the pistol to be handier. Opening doors, moving things, putting on handcuffs. Years ago I trained with both, the pistol was just handier for me.


That’s interesting. Even suppressed?
I just find the balance of a suppressed pistol (actual pistol, not the NFA work-around) to be all kinds of messed up.


----------

